# strong pelvic pressure at 13 weeks?



## beautiful_day

Hello,

Sneaking in as not quite 2nd tri just yet... Maybe you girls can help me with a question. I am almost 13 weeks and have been getting dull ache/pressure in my lower abdomen but quite strong - enough to bother me. 12 week scan showed everything was fine so I am not overly worried but it is VERY uncomfortable and I don't feel like walking or standing around much.

Did anyone else have this?

Should I be resting (not going to work) or is there no point? I'd rather not take time off if not necessary. I have an office job but public transport journeys.

thanks for any advice!


----------



## Mini_Me_x

hey hun 

Kinda sounds like a post i did yesterday - feel like ive been kicked in the bits.. a very dull ache..and my joint hurts from my leg to my pelvis on my left leg. Hurts when i swap positions in bed and stuff.

The girls seem to have come across this before and said it could be a pelvic condition called SPD..

After doing some reading, if its really bad you can get physio, or gentle swimming and a bath may help...

Im going to try a bath later... Ouch :( x


----------



## pickles

Are you constipated? I had some awful pressure down there around the same stage you're at that was relieved by a good poo or two....


----------



## beautiful_day

Hello - I do get constipated but I'm sure that is not what is causing the pressure as it was worst this morning and I am not at all at the moment.

SPD doesn't quite correspond either - no sharp pain and not worse moving around....it is more low abdomen than pelvis actually. 

It has gone now. It is such a strange feeling - a kind of buzzing almost.


----------



## suzie7

I have a similar thing. I have lower abdominal pressure that feels like there is a bowling ball down there. It's worse when I'm on my feet a lot. I'm calling doctor on Monday to see if everything is ok. I presume it's just normal ligament stretching but ouch! It hurts!!! And I sure don't feel like doing household chores or standing up and cooking.


----------



## sargmel

Oh I had that pretty bad around 14-15 weeks. It scared me. But turns out it was just the feeling of a growing uterus pushing on everything. It went away a week or two later. :)


----------



## beautiful_day

suzie7 said:


> I have a similar thing. I have lower abdominal pressure that feels like there is a bowling ball down there. It's worse when I'm on my feet a lot. I'm calling doctor on Monday to see if everything is ok. I presume it's just normal ligament stretching but ouch! It hurts!!! And I sure don't feel like doing household chores or standing up and cooking.

Exactly. Mine went away but I just stood a while cooking and it is back. I think it is most likely just what the next poster said but I'd like to know what to do - rest? Go to work tomorrow or not? Difficult!


----------



## Tigerlass

*I had this  It's just everything growing and stretching to make room for your little one. If it gets TOO painful just speak to your midwife  It wore off for me after a while but now I'm getting to the end of second Tri...All the aches and pains are coming back...but worse lol  

*


----------



## mandapanda93

I called the doctor with this problem at about 12 to 13 weeks.
Said it was normal cus that's when your uterus pulls on the ligaments that attatch to you pelvis and pubic bone causing pressure and soreness.


----------



## Guera

I have the same thing and I am only 13 weeks as well. It seems a lot worse when I have been working all day (on my feet all day). It almost feels like my woohaa is falling out. ouch! I remember the same feeling last time, but didnt get bad until the last trimester, man am I in trouble.


----------

